# Biometrics/fingerprints for application??



## Sedge63 (Jun 8, 2014)

We are in the process of completing our TR visa and wondered what the method is of attaching your biometric/fingerprint to the document??

Many thanks


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Sedge63 said:


> We are in the process of completing our TR visa and wondered what the method is of attaching your biometric/fingerprint to the document??
> 
> Many thanks


The method is to go to the SA embassy/consulate/mission nearest you and have your fingerprints and photo taken.


----------



## Sedge63 (Jun 8, 2014)

Thanks LegalMan.


----------

